# Who's in your campsite?



## Spooky. (Nov 24, 2017)

Who is currently invited into your campsite?

I have:
Rosie
Goldie
Jay
Sterling
Lily
Eloise
Filbert
Beau


Working on getting Bunnie at the moment, I'm at lvl 10. 
How about you guys?


----------



## Jeannine (Nov 24, 2017)

So far I only have Rosie, Goldie, Filbert, Apollo, Beau, Jay, and Cherry in my campsite. 
Working on getting Ketchup next but her furniture takes so long to make...


----------



## PaperCat (Nov 24, 2017)

goldie, eloise, beau, apollo, lily, rosie, jay, filbert

idk who to get next.


----------



## Selene (Nov 25, 2017)

I'm trying to gather all the animals that are just cute, so I have rosie, lily, beau, Goldie, filbert, probably one more but I forget. I'm trying to get bunnie and ketchup, and the kangaroo and her daughter.


----------



## mothball (Nov 25, 2017)

i have able to visit my camp: rosie, goldie, filbert, jay, apollo, butch, cherry, eloise, beau, tex, and tad

the ones i have unlocked but not hosted at my camp: bunnie, lily, punchy, kid cat, chrissy, bud, apple, maggie, sandy

my plan is to invite them all to my camp, because i want Everything fjdsk. i sometimes kick out the ones i dont like and bring over just my favourites thoo. and i take away the furniture that i don't like once they've moved in.


----------



## angiepie (Nov 25, 2017)

I have Rosie, Goldie, Eloise, Chrissy, Bunnie, Ketchup and Lily all invited to my campsite.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Nov 25, 2017)

Because Goldie was my first I am vowing to keep her in my camp always, everyone else gets switched around, right now I have all my "cool" dudes in camp so they can be there tomorrow morning when my Street Set is finished. =D So I know I have Apollo, Cherry and Tex there, as for everyone else, I'm not really sure, I think I have a few of my naturals as well but I'm not 100% sure. I try to switch them out a lot.


----------



## Relly (Nov 25, 2017)

Rosie, Filbert, Bunnie, Lily and Beau


----------



## ravenblue (Nov 25, 2017)

I have:
Goldie
Rosie
Filbert
Butch
Lily
Bunnie
Beau
Apollo
I'm still working on building furniture for others to switch out if I decide to.


----------



## mitfy (Nov 25, 2017)

apollo
goldie
bunnie
rosie
filbert
eloise
jay


----------



## Twisterheart (Nov 25, 2017)

Rosie
Goldie
Butch
Cherry
Punchy
Kid Cat
Lily
Tex


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 25, 2017)

-Rosie
-Ketchup
-Fauna
-Bunnie
-Lily
-Maggie
-Stella
-Apple


----------



## Flare (Nov 25, 2017)

Uhh let's see.

• Bunnie
• Lily
• Rosie
• Kid Cat
• Apollo
• Beau


I plan on getting Ketchup and Punchy soon.


----------



## Ryumia (Nov 25, 2017)

*Q*: *Who's in your campsite?*

*A*: The ones that are currently at my campsite are Goldie, Beau, Lily, Apollo, Filbert, Eloise, Cherry, and Bunnie. I'm currently working the furnitures that are the cheapest to make and doesn't require the friend powder to craft them. At the moment... I'm not really going after any villagers to stay on my campsite.


----------



## Bcat (Nov 25, 2017)

right now I have:

Rosie
Bunnie
Lily
Goldie
Beau
Cheri
Apollo
Filbert
Butch
Ketchup


----------



## queertactics (Nov 25, 2017)

Right now I have Bud, Maggie, Lily, Goldie, Butch, Filbert, Tex, and I think Bunnie? 

Ideally I'd like to have Goldie, Butch, Apollo, Beau, Lily, Punchy, Maggie, and Tex.... but that's kind of unrealistic based on who gives what materials. And I'm always short on cotton and wood.


----------

